# What happens if you citation while transporting a passenger



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

I was taking a passenger to Brighton Massachusetts when I got a citation! Here is what happened!

I was on Market Street nearing the intersection of Faneuil Street! I wanted to go straight, didn't realize the right lane was turn only!

I instead made the right turn did a U turn and turned right back on to Market Street! A state trooper pulled me over immediately! He cited me for marked lanes and fail to stop at a red light! $105 in total! I've already contacted Lyft they tell me someone will follow up but I am ok to still drive!

Anyone know what the process is from here? I just was wondering if anyone has had this happen?


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Why did you contacted Lyft ? 
Nothing happens, nobody but you will pay the fine. Lyft would never know about the ticket if you just kept it to yourself. 
I got ticket once while driving for Uber . Uber GPS told me to make a U-turn , I did but it was illegal. Contacted Uber , they said they will not pay anything and I should follow the law.


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

7Miles said:


> Why did you contacted Lyft ?
> Nothing happens, nobody but you will pay the fine. Lyft would never know about the ticket if you just kept it to yourself.
> I got ticket once while driving for Uber . Uber GPS told me to make a U-turn , I did but it was illegal. Contacted Uber , they said they will not pay anything and I should follow the law.


The passenger could possibly contact them and tell them so I'd rather be proactive! Also I am In The express drive program so thought it best to let them know! They basically just responded saying to handle it like any other ticket and it has no effect on my driving status with them!


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Here is the procedure:
1- You feel miserable for a day or two.
2- Lyft already red flagged you as a bad driver, because your unnecessary contact.
3- You pay the fine
4- Your driving license gets points
5- Your insurance rate goes up
6- Lyft will never contact you for what happened!


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

Stan07 said:


> Here is the procedure:
> 1- You feel miserable for a day or two.
> 2- Lyft already red flagged you as a bad driver, because your unnecessary contact.
> 3- You pay the fine
> ...


Lyft responded telling me no effect on my driving status with me but it is my responsibility for the ticket (which I already knew)! They then threw in a reminder to be sure to follow all traffic rules!


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Get an attorney to fight the ticket(s). If you have a clean record chances are they'll plead you down to something that doesn't come with points. At least that's what they do here in most circumstances.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

7Miles said:


> Why did you contacted Lyft ?
> Nothing happens, nobody but you will pay the fine. Lyft would never know about the ticket if you just kept it to yourself.
> I got ticket once while driving for Uber . Uber GPS told me to make a U-turn , I did but it was illegal. Contacted Uber , they said they will not pay anything and I should follow the law.


Funny uber should tell someone to follow laws.Consider they go into cites and do whatever they want.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Pay the ticket, don't ask don't tell

Or ask the judge for community service


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

See if they have a deferred adjudication offer - like if you take a defensive driver program, they'll remove your ticket from your record. You'll end up paying the same (if not a bit more), but it's clear from your record. Also try an attorney specific to traffic tickets. Sometimes they are cheap. It's a moving violation and you don't want that on your record.

Your pax probably already 1*'d you. Drive more, safely, to keep your rating up.


----------

